# Ice Shanties



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

What are the regulations out here in Utah?

Never seen one until yesterday and always assumed they were a luxury of upper midwestern cold winters. But someone pulled one up at the unseasonably open southside boat ramp at Panguitch and then towed it with an ATV until it bogged down. They didn't make it far. Looks like they turned it 90 degrees and made do.

Seems pretty bold given the ramp isn't normally accessible but mostly curious about how those things are regulated. Anybody know?


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

backcountry said:


> What are the regulations out here in Utah?


Ice shanties are not regulated in Utah. No registration or identification required. About 99.99% of all ice shanties used in Utah are of the non-permanent type (cubes & flip overs). I have never seen a shanty that was towed out on the ice and left for the season in Utah.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

This was the first time I've ever seen a "permanent" one. Will be interesting to see how long its left on the ice.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

backcountry said:


> This was the first time I've ever seen a "permanent" one. Will be interesting to see how long its left on the ice.


Probably shouldn't be for too long, or instead of a "permanent" ice shanty it will become a permanent fixture on the bottom of the lake.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Some dudes took one out on Strawberry a few years ago. They left it out there very late into the season and it may have ended up in Davy Jones locker.


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

I remember a couple several years ago on panguitch. I always wondered if any ever were lost to an early thaw.


----------



## ns450f (Aug 28, 2018)

I have seen one stored next to a cabin at panguitch lake and I think I saw the same one on the ice. I bet it is a local and he probably makes sure to get it off the ice before first thaw.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

Years ago there was a 2x4 studded/plywood shanty on Hyrum.
Every day the sun would melt it another 1/8” in to the ice cap, then freeze in each night.
It became ‘permanent’, then probably became propeller fodder that spring.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Those stories are why I'm curious about "permanent" shanties.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

MrShane said:


> Years ago there was a 2x4 studded/plywood shanty on Hyrum.
> Every day the sun would melt it another 1/8" in to the ice cap, then freeze in each night.
> It became 'permanent', then probably became propeller fodder that spring.


Yeah, there's been a handful of shanties here in the southwestern Wyoming part of Utah that the same thing happened to....usually Sulphur Creek Reservoir.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

If you made it floatable and set an anchor you could just tow it off with your boat after ice off8)


----------



## Stoneger (Dec 17, 2020)

I just neeeded it. Thanks a lot.


----------

